# ALDABRAMAN on Facebook



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 8, 2016)

Please feel free to follow us on Facebook under Aldabra Man, we mostly post videos these days.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2016)

But still going to post pics here, correct!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 8, 2016)

wellington said:


> But still going to post pics here, correct!



~ Absolutely, would post videos, just can't figure it out without going thru another source first.

~ I posted in the Help section on June 18th regarding posting videos to TFO, not a single response. The setup on here must not allow anyone to post directly, at least i can't figure it out.


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2016)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Absolutely, would post videos, just can't figure it out without going thru another source first.
> 
> ~ I posted in the Help section on June 18th regarding posting videos to TFO, not a single response. The setup on here must not allow anyone to post directly, at least i can't figure it out.


I would love to help on that but don't know how either. 
On an iPhone though, I think you just go to the bottom of this posting box. Click where it says upload a file. In there it says choose a file, click on that. Then it will say take a pic or video or library. If you already have a vid click on library. If you want to take a pic or vid, click on that button. 
Maybe this will help.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 8, 2016)

It won't post videos direct. 
Have to use a third party like You Tube.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 8, 2016)

But it's quite easy to upload there.
Then i just copy and paste it on the forum. 
Quick and easy.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 12, 2016)

Y


ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Absolutely, would post videos, just can't figure it out without going thru another source first.
> 
> ~ I posted in the Help section on June 18th regarding posting videos to TFO, not a single response. The setup on here must not allow anyone to post directly, at least i can't figure it out.


You can just copy and paste the URL of your videos on youtube. 
Whilst watching one of your YouTube videos. Just copy the URL in the white box at the top of screen. Then open a post on TFO and paste it in.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 12, 2016)

Just trying it. Hope you don't mind @ALDABRAMAN.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 12, 2016)

Amazing video. I live in the wrong part of word. . Big torts, beautiful backdrop and a quad to go off-roading.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Just trying it. Hope you don't mind @ALDABRAMAN.



~ Thank you, post as many as you wish.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 13, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010543876128


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Amazing video. I live in the wrong part of word. . Big torts, beautiful backdrop and a quad to go off-roading.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 13, 2016)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


Just amazing, you have everything a man could want. 
I don't know if it's because I've subscribed to your you tube, but when I watch the this video, I can then scroll right to watch another of your videos(and on an on). So by loading your video its linked the rest in, but is it only for those who subscribe.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Just amazing, you have everything a man could want.
> I don't know if it's because I've subscribed to your you tube, but when I watch the this video, I can then scroll right to watch another of your videos(and on an on). So by loading your video its linked the rest in, but is it only for those who subscribe.



~ I don't know, must be, many more coming. Here is my channel page. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCevz_K7fGrX4DWtR699mPkQ/videos?view=0&shelf_id=0&sort=dd


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010543876128


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 17, 2016)

Followed you


----------

